# Homecontrol4me an Wago 750-841



## ChristophB (9 Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 

Kennt jemand das homecontrol4me Projekt?

http://www.homecontrol4.me/de/?id=bauanleitung

Dabei handelt es sich um ein Arduino Controller mit Ethernet-Schnittstelle und 433 MHz Sende- und Empfangsmodul mit dem man Funksteckdosen über ein Webinterface ansteuern kann. Nun wäre es praktisch, wenn man das Ganze in Codesys einbinden könnte. Hardware wäre ein Wago 750-841 Controller.  So könnte man flexibel diese Funksteckdosen für z.B. Weihnachtsbeleuchtung ins System einbinden.

Ethernet-Modul und Sendemodul sind bestellt, daher kann ich noch nichts über diess Webinterface sagen.

Viele Grüße
Christoph

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2013)

Du kannst auch CUNO verwenden.
Dafür gibt es eine Anbindung an Wago.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## De4th4ngel (9 Dezember 2013)

@blockmove Hast du Links oder eine genaue Beschreibung parat? Gruß Erik

Gesendet von meinem XOOM 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2013)

Bei Google findest du Einiges dazu.
Es wird eine Telnet-Verbindung zu Cuno aufgebaut.
Meist mit Hilfe der Oscat Net-Bibliothek.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## De4th4ngel (10 Dezember 2013)

Ok Danke, werde mal schauen...


----------



## tomrey (10 Dezember 2013)

wozu eine "zwischensteuerung"? ich würde die funksteckdosen direkt von der sps ansprechen wollen...


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2013)

tomrey schrieb:


> wozu eine "zwischensteuerung"? ich würde die funksteckdosen direkt von der sps ansprechen wollen...


Welches Funksystem und welche (bezahlbare) Schnittstelle würdest du nehmen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tomrey (10 Dezember 2013)

hi blockmove,
ich würd ne wlan-steckdose nehmen z.b.:
http://www.voelkner.de/products/491...WLAN-Steckdose-schaltbar-per-Netzwerk-IP.html
(welche ist im prinzip wurscht, sie muß halt per script steuerbar sein)
und dann per sps-tcp/ip ansteuern.
ich hab allerdings ne 750-881 und da mache ich das z.b. um mit wol pc zu starten und mails zu verschicken.
gruß


----------



## Rossi (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo tomrey....
coole idee mit der WLAN Steckdose...
Aber meine frage ist...wo steht der Befehlscode (script) was ich zur Steckdose senden soll ???
In den Bedienungsanleitungen sämtlicher WLAN Steckdosen habe ich nichts gefunden.
Kannst Du mir ein Tip geben?
Eine TCP/IP verbindung zu einem Fremdgerät habe ich schonmal aufgebaut ( An IP Adresse und Port senden ), das sollte kein Problemm sein...
Aber was soll ich senden ?????

Schönen Gruß der Rossi


----------



## tomrey (14 Dezember 2013)

schau nach der allnet dort in der bedienungsanleitung gibt es ein eigenes kapitel dafür - habs grad nicht hier...
gruß


----------



## De4th4ngel (14 Dezember 2013)

Guckst du hier:

ftp://212.18.29.48/ftp/pub/allnet/verschiedene/ALL3073WLAN/ALL3073_Handbuch_a.pdf


----------



## ChristophB (14 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

die Vorschläge, die ihr macht hören sich ja alle gut an, aber für ein wenig zu experimentieren und Weihnachtsbeleuchtung zu steuern preislich etwas oversized. Das Homecontrol4me Projekt ist einfach umzusetzen, funktioniert mit den günstigen Baumarktfunksteckdosen, die ich ja ehe schon im Einsatz habe und da ich noch ein Arduino Board hier rum liegen hatte, habe ich mir noch das passende Ethernetmodul und Funkmodul bestellt. Jetzt habe ich soweit alles aufgebaut und am laufen. Sprich: ich kann die Funksteckdosen per Webbrowser schalten. Prinzipiell kann man per "http://admin:admin@192.168.178.120/index.html?schalte&136" einen Schaltbefehl auslösen. Nur wie bekomme ich das dem Wagocontroller mitgeteilt? Die Authentifikation könnte man noch abschalten. Leider stoßen hier meine Programmierkenntnisse an ihr Limit.

Christoph


----------

